
Should You Sweat The 'Recession'? - markbao
http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneurs/2008/06/05/small-business-recession-ent-fin-cx_jw_0605recession.html?feed=rss_entrepreneurs
======
bayareaguy
If fuel prices are keeping people at home more, I'd imagine that they will
spend more time online leading to growth opportunities for online services,
business collaboration, social networks, games, etc. I.e. just the thing for
the YC crowd.

